# Siding - Should we use this?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted earlier today, but seems it must have disappeared? Anyway 

We made a shelter to put a roll bale of hay in. Cattle panels attached to pallets, and canvas <billboard sign> cover. 
So far so good.

I need something inexpensive/not permanent to put on the sides of the pallets to keep rain/wind/snow from blowing in and making a muddy mess of it.

I was looking around, and saw we still have some of the old carpet from the house. Thinking maybe we could nail that to the sides of the pallets and see if that would help?

For the open ends <roll bale is in the middle, on it's side on a pallet, wrapped with cattle panel>. I was thinking to put a pallet on one side, so they have a 3' wide opening to go in/out, and when weather gets nasty, I can have a tarp on the ends and pull them down and tie to the pallet to help deter the nasty weather.

We may end up building onto the side of the barn eventually in the next year, so I don't want anything too permanent until then.

I may not have enough carpet for both sides, but the side next to the barn, I might be able to get away with using tarp and tying it tightly. We're building a little ditch there to help deter rain water from the barn roof, so that might discourage them from standing around right there and messing with it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Gee, isn't that a coincidence - I answered earlier today, and that seems to have disappeared as well! :scratch: :laugh: Anyway, I think it would work well but the carpeting would probably need to be water-proofed in some way - maybe scotch guard? Soaking wet carpeting is heavy and I would be concerned with it either pulling out the nails or pulling the boards off the pallets and falling down. What about nailing it up with the actual carpeting facing inward? Maybe that would help prevent the carpet fibers from soaking up rain and snow?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I answered too...lol. We used carpet in our garden for weed control. The water will go thru it and that soaking wet caroet is HEAVY. We had the backing side up and its not water proof at all. I wouldn't use it if it were me...unless you can put something over it to make it water proof.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:laugh: Forum has been weird the past roughly 24 hours. The emoticons seem to be working again, maybe the rest of it will start working again, too! :laugh:


----------

